# age requirments for uspsa ipsc compititions



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

what age does one have to be to participate in handgun competitions is age 15 allowed for uspsa and ipsc don't say Google it as Ive already and have had no luck


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

You can be under 21, looking around I see lots of junior classes/categories. I imagine you are going to have to have a parent/guardian present, or be part of a local club.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm. What a surprise.


----------

